# Lincoln is here & momma has been a bit stressed!



## TamaraCamera (Dec 27, 2015)

Being a first-time dog owner, this transition has been a bit tough for me. To compound it, my hubby is out of town for Lincoln's first 5 days at home. He came home Saturday evening (today is Monday night).

Our biggest issue has been him not liking his crate or x-pen unless I'm right there with him (or if he's out of the crate). Followed by lots of puppy nipping (which I know is normal). He cries in crate or x-pen, but seems to be decreasing in time he cries today. I need to go back a bit to basics with helping him like to go into the crate on his own I think.

I woke up this morning thinking...Oh my gosh, did I make a mistake in getting a dog?! But had a bit of progress later in the day with crate training. Strictly potty-training for outside, and knock on wood, seems to be going pretty well.

Finally found a treat he actually likes - hot dog pieces. Hope his tummy is okay with it!

I am clicker-training and crate-training by choice, as I feel it will work best for us. Trying to get him on a routine/schedule that will work for Lincoln and us.

Had his vet visit today and he got to play with the vet's 1 year old Havanese from the same breeder.

Just thought I'd introduce him and share our first few days' experiences! *And quick question.....should I keep his sweater AND harness on all the time (for quick potty runs)? Don't want to constrict him too much. Or take one off and keep the other on? (I know he probably needs something on to go outside since it's cold).*


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Lincoln is so cute! The first weeks can be trying but it sounds like you're on the right path. Hang in there, it will get better.  

I wouldn't recommend keeping him in a harness and sweater indoors. As his hair grows out it will just cause more mats.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Another reason not to keep a collar, harness or sweater on your puppy at all times is that they can get caught on things. This could especially be a problem while your puppy is in the crate. A harness is definitely the way to go once you start takng your puppy for walks. I don't know how easy it is to get the harness on your puppy but for me it was easier to use a collar that clips on and off quickly for frequent potty trips outside. I kept the collar attached to the leash by the door. You can also keep the coat or sweater there too. Molly used to stand up in her crate and "scream" when I first brought her home and put her in there. That quickly passed and I successfully used the crate to potty train her. She loves her crates and goes in there on her own throughout the day when she wants to. Hang in there. Puppies are a lot of work and try your patience at times, but it is so worth it in the end.


----------



## Annabellam (Nov 2, 2015)

You did not make the wrong choice getting a dog. So far you are doing a commendable job. Crate training can be quite something and especially when you keep it away from where you are and they start whining. When we first got Sammy, we kept the crate in our room. It helped with the whining initially but it wasn't such a good idea because we still had to train him otherwise. Keeping a pup warm is of essence and especially during this cold season. I would recommend that you keep the sweater off and especially when he's getting into the crate.


----------



## TamaraCamera (Dec 27, 2015)

Thanks all! 

I have been trying to do crate training games, which seem to work. But he still cries and barks if he is not truly tired out and goes in there. The pen has been a total bust - it's worse for him if he can see us. He's not an anxious pup, but he doesn't like being in the pen to play. He's pretty attached to me, but trying to help him bond with my kids, too. Sounds like this is all just normal puppy stuff, but hoping he doesn't ALWAYS cry/bark when put in his crate! Hoping this passes as well.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Lincoln is darling! Puppies are a lot of work!!! So worth it in the end.


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

OMG he's cute!


----------



## seesawhavanese (Jun 17, 2015)

He's very cute. We had to ignore the screams while the pup is in the crate. Don't let them out when they are whining. Also, you can cover the crate with a towel so they can't see you.

Our Mochi could cry for 2 to 3 hours.


----------



## TamaraCamera (Dec 27, 2015)

seesawhavanese said:


> He's very cute. We had to ignore the screams while the pup is in the crate. Don't let them out when they are whining. Also, you can cover the crate with a towel so they can't see you.
> 
> Our Mochi could cry for 2 to 3 hours.


Did he eventually stop? How long did it take? I'm following through and being consistent. Today he cried/whined less and a couple of times,not at all. But that could have been because he was tired from lots of visitors today. We shall see!


----------



## seesawhavanese (Jun 17, 2015)

TamaraCamera said:


> Did he eventually stop? How long did it take? I'm following through and being consistent. Today he cried/whined less and a couple of times,not at all. But that could have been because he was tired from lots of visitors today. We shall see!


Yes, we ignored her and she would eventually stop crying. At most she would scream for 2 to 3 hours. It was really tough since we were worried about the neighbors, but we are glad we did. She stopped crying and only took about 3 days for her to like her crate. We have her in the living room and not in our bedroom.


----------



## Laurmann2000 (Sep 12, 2015)

Good luck with your puppy. He's adorable. Hang in there. It can be very stressful with a new puppy and sometimes you think it will never get better but it does.


----------



## TamaraCamera (Dec 27, 2015)

seesawhavanese said:


> Yes, we ignored her and she would eventually stop crying. At most she would scream for 2 to 3 hours. It was really tough since we were worried about the neighbors, but we are glad we did. She stopped crying and only took about 3 days for her to like her crate. We have her in the living room and not in our bedroom.


Glad to hear it got better! So does she cry at all when she is crated now? My hubby working from home was a major concern if there is going to constantly be crying/barking when crated. I think the heartbeat stuffed puppy is helping. I crate him when I need to go out, need a break/to do something upstairs or without him around, or sleep. And sometimes when he's too nippy or getting overcrazy. I think he falls asleep each time!

He has slept from 830p-6am night before last, and 830p-330a/pee/330a-630a today. Not sure if that's a fluke or because we've had visitors stopping by and tiring him out. Wondering if I should wake him when I go to bed at 10/11pm to pee again so he can make it through from then until 630p (or later hopefully one day, even though the kids come down at 630a! I hear of these other dogs sleeping later....how nice!).

Any other crating tips or tips to help them learn routines/separation that you can suggest?

Thanks!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I think it is a good idea to take a puppy out last thing before you go to bed if you don't want to be woken up during the night. Molly always falls asleep on the chair while I am watching tv in the living room in the evening. I just wake her up and take her outside. Then we both go upstairs to sleep. Dogs don't have a problem falling back asleep. Just keep your interaction all about potty and nothing else. When your puppy is older the last potty time could be earlier but I wouldn't chance it with a little one.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

TamaraCamera said:


> Glad to hear it got better! So does she cry at all when she is crated now? My hubby working from home was a major concern if there is going to constantly be crying/barking when crated. I think the heartbeat stuffed puppy is helping. I crate him when I need to go out, need a break/to do something upstairs or without him around, or sleep. And sometimes when he's too nippy or getting overcrazy. I think he falls asleep each time!
> 
> He has slept from 830p-6am night before last, and 830p-330a/pee/330a-630a today. Not sure if that's a fluke or because we've had visitors stopping by and tiring him out. Wondering if I should wake him when I go to bed at 10/11pm to pee again so he can make it through from then until 630p (or later hopefully one day, even though the kids come down at 630a! I hear of these other dogs sleeping later....how nice!).
> 
> ...


I always take Panda to the litter box (convenient, because it's in the corner of our bed room anyway!) right before we turn the lights out for the evening. Then she easily makes it through until 7:00 or 7:30 in the morning.

The older two rarely need to go again after we go upstairs around 9:00, but they will use the litter box independently if they do feel the urge before bed time. Before Panda came, they would routinely sleep until 8:00 unless we got them up earlier.


----------



## Raffi'sMom (Jan 25, 2016)

I take Raffi out at about 10:00 every night just before bed. He usually makes it to about 7:30 or 8:00 the next morning. He is just shy of three months.


----------



## seesawhavanese (Jun 17, 2015)

TamaraCamera said:


> Glad to hear it got better! So does she cry at all when she is crated now? My hubby working from home was a major concern if there is going to constantly be crying/barking when crated. I think the heartbeat stuffed puppy is helping. I crate him when I need to go out, need a break/to do something upstairs or without him around, or sleep. And sometimes when he's too nippy or getting overcrazy. I think he falls asleep each time!
> 
> He has slept from 830p-6am night before last, and 830p-330a/pee/330a-630a today. Not sure if that's a fluke or because we've had visitors stopping by and tiring him out. Wondering if I should wake him when I go to bed at 10/11pm to pee again so he can make it through from then until 630p (or later hopefully one day, even though the kids come down at 630a! I hear of these other dogs sleeping later....how nice!).
> 
> ...


Mochi doesn't cry in her crate or pee/poop there. Maybe a little whine when she hears us. So just like you, we crate her when we can't watch her. I do make sure to take her out to pee before going to bed.

I took Mochi outside to pee at 3am till 11 weeks, 8am at 12 weeks and 9:30am at 16 weeks. Unfortunately, at almost 17 weeks, she still doesn't know how to tell me she needs to go out to pee. She doesn't have access to the area by the door, so that makes it a little more difficult. I still watch for signs or take her out about every hour during the day.

I think it's good to crate her often, so they get used to it and so they take their nap. We make sure to come and go from all doors so she gets used to the noises. We put our jackets on while in the house, we are always coming and going. I also leave the radio/tv on while out. I think this helps with separation anxiety (the pup), not you :smile2:


----------



## TamaraCamera (Dec 27, 2015)

seesawhavanese said:


> Mochi doesn't cry in her crate or pee/poop there. Maybe a little whine when she hears us. So just like you, we crate her when we can't watch her. I do make sure to take her out to pee before going to bed.
> 
> I took Mochi outside to pee at 3am till 11 weeks, 8am at 12 weeks and 9:30am at 16 weeks. Unfortunately, at almost 17 weeks, she still doesn't know how to tell me she needs to go out to pee. She doesn't have access to the area by the door, so that makes it a little more difficult. I still watch for signs or take her out about every hour during the day.
> 
> I think it's good to crate her often, so they get used to it and so they take their nap. We make sure to come and go from all doors so she gets used to the noises. We put our jackets on while in the house, we are always coming and going. I also leave the radio/tv on while out. I think this helps with separation anxiety (the pup), not you :smile2:


Thanks for sharing how it's going for you!

I had a trainer come by yesterday - she had worked with my friend and her poodles, and she was very helpful. Like you all, she suggested that despite him going to "bed" at around 8pm, wake him when I go to bed (around 10/11p) for a "last call." She reminded me never to open the crate door when he's whining or barking. She suggested I might even want to set my alarm for 30 mins before his middle of the night waking, so I can get to him before he barks, and push that time back 30 mins every couple of days. He hadn't been consistent this week regarding nighttime habits - some nights making it through 7+ hours, and some more like 3-4 hours at a time. So it's hard to know. Last night I did the 11pm out (pee), got up at 3am (pee), and then he woke at 6am (pee). Seemed like a lot given the 2 previous nights....don't want to train him to go every 3 hours at night, but also know he isn't 11 weeks until next Tuesday - trying to find that balance!

Overall, his crating has been going much better - he only seems to whine if he is in the crate and isn't covered (which is a bummer - wish he could be okay looking at us - maybe someday!). The other time he's whined the last 2 days was this morning, after I got him to pee at 6am when he woke (after he was quiet for a minute), I put him back into his crate because my boys don't come down until 630am, so I wanted to rest some more. ;-) He wasn't so thrilled, but didn't go nuts either - just whimpers. (He doesn't eat first thing in the morning either).

Do you all think I should be doing the 3am waking in order to help him go longer? Although he seems to wake at 6a/630a anyhow. Or should I go a few days to see if he has a better pattern for those early morning hours - and if I see him consistently waking around 2/3am, set my alarm to go to him first? He may be able to hold it past that time and wouldn't mind that, as he's done it before when really tired. ;-)

What are the "holding" expectations of a 10/11/12 week old? He's the biggest of the litter - at about 4.5 pounds now


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I would never wake a sleeping puppy to go out. I would only take them out if they are giving you some sort of vocalization during the night. Then I would quietly take them out without too much interaction and put them right back in the crate. If they go potty, great - then you can ignore whimpers after you put them back in crate. If they didn't go, you may have to try again in a little while. A puppy that size really can hold it all night. Sometimes they are just looking for attention. Molly was much smaller than that when I got her and it was only for the first couple weeks that she sometimes had to go out during the night. You should be able to train him to your schedule eventually as to what time you want to get up in the morning. Keep the lights dim, and talk to a minimum, and put him right back in the crate when you come in. He will learn that it is not time to be up yet.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

seesawhavanese said:


> Unfortunately, at almost 17 weeks, she still doesn't know how to tell me she needs to go out to pee. She doesn't have access to the area by the door, so that makes it a little more difficult. I still watch for signs or take her out about every hour during the day.


It could be many, MANY months before she can "tell" you she needs to go out... which is one of the reasons I am SUCH a fan of indoor potty options. Kodi didn't ASK to go out until he was just shy of TWO YEARS old. HE'd stand by the door, but since we can't see the door from where we are likely to sit, that isn't very useful. The really funny thing is that two years ago now, we fenced the back yard and re-did our kitchen to include a door and deck to the fenced yard. Up until then, he'd have to go out the front door, on leash, to potty outside. He STILL goes to the front door and gives a single bark when he wants to go out. Then you open the BACK door and say, "Go out Kodi's door!" and he comes running. You'd think that after two years, he'd have figured out that he can ask at the other door too, but no... :laugh:

Pixel has been a quicker study all around on the potty front, and she has recently started scratching on the door to go out (it's glass, so that's fine... she's not hurting anything) She's just over 11 months now.

My point being, although a FEW puppies do learn to signal that they need to go out by 5 months or so, the majority still need a person to know when they need to go out and to help them get there for a lot longer than that. With an indoor potty, many puppies, if not most, will be pretty reliable about finding the potty on their own by the same age.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

TamaraCamera said:


> Thanks for sharing how it's going for you!
> 
> I had a trainer come by yesterday - she had worked with my friend and her poodles, and she was very helpful. Like you all, she suggested that despite him going to "bed" at around 8pm, wake him when I go to bed (around 10/11p) for a "last call." She reminded me never to open the crate door when he's whining or barking. She suggested I might even want to set my alarm for 30 mins before his middle of the night waking, so I can get to him before he barks, and push that time back 30 mins every couple of days. He hadn't been consistent this week regarding nighttime habits - some nights making it through 7+ hours, and some more like 3-4 hours at a time. So it's hard to know. Last night I did the 11pm out (pee), got up at 3am (pee), and then he woke at 6am (pee). Seemed like a lot given the 2 previous nights....don't want to train him to go every 3 hours at night, but also know he isn't 11 weeks until next Tuesday - trying to find that balance!
> 
> ...


I never woke any of mine up during the night to potty them. All of them woke up once or twice in the first week they were home, and slept through after that. I was VERY careful that when I did get up with them, I was all business. Not unkind, but sort of going through the motions... Put puppy in litter box, said "Go potty", insisted that they stay there until they went, then popped them straight back in their crates with just a single, "Go to sleep" in a light voice. None of them ever took advantage of this, and all grew out of needing it by the second week they were home with me.

Oh, and Pixel was 9 weeks and about 3 1/2 lbs when she came home so your guy is certainly old enough AND big enough that he should sleep through soon.


----------



## TamaraCamera (Dec 27, 2015)

krandall said:


> I never woke any of mine up during the night to potty them. All of them woke up once or twice in the first week they were home, and slept through after that. I was VERY careful that when I did get up with them, I was all business. Not unkind, but sort of going through the motions... Put puppy in litter box, said "Go potty", insisted that they stay there until they went, then popped them straight back in their crates with just a single, "Go to sleep" in a light voice. None of them ever took advantage of this, and all grew out of needing it by the second week they were home with me.
> 
> Oh, and Pixel was 9 weeks and about 3 1/2 lbs when she came home so your guy is certainly old enough AND big enough that he should sleep through soon.


Thanks for that info. Since he did do a long night within this first week already (9p-6a), I'm sure you're right. I will not wake him up at 3am and see what happens (I only woke him for that last night). He's been a bit inconsistent this first week regarding stretches during the night, but given it's the first week, sounds like that is typical. I am starting to see more patterns and will pay attention to those, but definitely try to encourage him to get through the night.

*So if I take him out at 10/11p for the last time before I go to bed, if he is up whimpering at 3am, should I still take him out? (I will wait till he is quiet for a minute though before opening the crate). 
*


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

TamaraCamera said:


> *So if I take him out at 10/11p for the last time before I go to bed, if he is up whimpering at 3am, should I still take him out? (I will wait till he is quiet for a minute though before opening the crate).
> *


Personally, I would NOT wait to take a whimpering puppy out when you think he needs to pee. He's trying to communicate with you, and you want to teach him, "Don't tell me when you need to potty"? That doesn't make sense. When you put him back after his potty break, THAT is when you should be firm. A quite, "Go to sleep, now!" (or whatever feels natural) with no play, no cuddles, just all business. THEN if he continues to make noise, THAT'S when you need to ignore him.


----------



## TamaraCamera (Dec 27, 2015)

krandall said:


> Personally, I would NOT wait to take a whimpering puppy out when you think he needs to pee. He's trying to communicate with you, and you want to teach him, "Don't tell me when you need to potty"? That doesn't make sense. When you put him back after his potty break, THAT is when you should be firm. A quite, "Go to sleep, now!" (or whatever feels natural) with no play, no cuddles, just all business. THEN if he continues to make noise, THAT'S when you need to ignore him.


Thanks so much for that! Good reminder. The last 2 nights, I've taken him out at 10/11pm to go, before I go to sleep for the night, and he's been fine until 630-7am. So I think we're on our way to sleeping through the night. :smile2:


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Sounds like you are making good progress!


----------



## Chris TO (Jan 1, 2016)

I apologize if this was already covered and I missed it reading through the comments.... One of the things I really follow closely is the "what goes in must come out" rule. Its slightly different each day depending on when when she eats (We aren't that strict on the feeding schedule, busy lives make it impossible to feed at the exact same time every day). You kinda learn what to expect overnight depending on the potty routine right before bed. We usually take away Maggie's water bowl between 7-8pm. That assures us she will have a couple hrs to expel her water before bed without drinking more. If she goes poo after eating her supper, we know we will be good till morning. With this routine, she has been sleeping from 10 or 11pm to 7-8am pretty much every night for the past couple of weeks.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Chris TO said:


> I apologize if this was already covered and I missed it reading through the comments.... One of the things I really follow closely is the "what goes in must come out" rule. Its slightly different each day depending on when when she eats (We aren't that strict on the feeding schedule, busy lives make it impossible to feed at the exact same time every day). You kinda learn what to expect overnight depending on the potty routine right before bed. We usually take away Maggie's water bowl between 7-8pm. That assures us she will have a couple hrs to expel her water before bed without drinking more. If she goes poo after eating her supper, we know we will be good till morning. With this routine, she has been sleeping from 10 or 11pm to 7-8am pretty much every night for the past couple of weeks.


I, personally, have a problem with withholding any animal's water unless it's for a medical need. I've never had access to water make a difference in my dogs' ability to hold it over night, including putting water bottles on their crates. That includes Panda, at 15 weeks.


----------



## TamaraCamera (Dec 27, 2015)

Chris TO said:


> I apologize if this was already covered and I missed it reading through the comments.... One of the things I really follow closely is the "what goes in must come out" rule. Its slightly different each day depending on when when she eats (We aren't that strict on the feeding schedule, busy lives make it impossible to feed at the exact same time every day). You kinda learn what to expect overnight depending on the potty routine right before bed. We usually take away Maggie's water bowl between 7-8pm. That assures us she will have a couple hrs to expel her water before bed without drinking more. If she goes poo after eating her supper, we know we will be good till morning. With this routine, she has been sleeping from 10 or 11pm to 7-8am pretty much every night for the past couple of weeks.


We have a very similar schedule it seems. Although we do schedule food (3 times a day usually). I've seen some patterns emerge over the past week we've had him - he typically poops morning between 6-8a and evening between 5-7p. Sometimes it's before he eats in the morning, and sometimes it's after. Same in the evening. And occasionally there's a midday one, too.

He seems to be holding it for 7 hours or so at night after his final "hurry up" trip. During the day, it's a bit more of a variety - anywhere from 30 minutes to 2 hours is typical, and sometimes 3-4 hours if sleeping long. I am sure the daytime holding changes as they get older. He is 11 weeks next Tuesday.

We are making a bit of progress with the pen I think. Working on getting more toys with treats in them, which he loves to gnaw on. He doesn't cry in his crate anymore either, which is major progress! Working on him not having to always be covered in it to make him feel better.


----------

